# Roots



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

Is it normal or maybe even a good sign if some types of plants are growing roots out of their sides and above the subtrates?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, it is normal for many of the stem plants.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

It is normal and very common. I get "aerial" :biggrin: roots on many of my stem plants, they can get kinda ugly after a while. I usually trim the roots off or plant plants in front to cover the view to the offending stems. 
If you are talking about any of the Anubias, Microsorum or Bolbitis species then those roots are how they grow, attach to wood, rock and I belive are necessary for their health.


----------



## smr (Mar 17, 2006)

It is normal for stem plants such as hygrophilia and rotala species to produce roots along the stem, sometimes from each individual node throughout the length of the stem.

The anubias, bolbitis and java ferns will all root above the substrate that is how they grow, because their roots are more of clingers than ground roots.

Even the deep rooters such as crypts and amazons will over time send out roots above the substrate.

So the answer to your first question is Yes it is quite normal for plants to have roots above the substrate.

As for the second question is it a good sign or not? Well the truth is the only way to tell if it is good or not is by seeing three things;
1. Is the plant producing new leaves?
2. Is the plant producing new shoots (i.e. new plantlets or babies if you will)?
3. How is the plant coloring (i.e. is it losing color, becoming pale etc)?

If it is not losing color and is producing new leaves, it is good (even if it is not producing new plantlets).

If it is losing color and is not producing new leaves than it is bad.

Remember that it is also normal for plants to produce new leaves while the older leaves become paler and start to fade and die away.


----------

